# Trading options through CMC Markets



## winsonlee (26 August 2008)

Does anyone trade options through CMCMarkets before ? Do you know how can I go about trading options through cmcmarkets ? is it goes through the software provided as well ?

I know I can trade CFD through the software provided by CMC Markets but not too sure about options.


----------

